# Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

					Verkäufer sind auf Ebay Schadensersatzpflichtig, wenn sie eine Auktion abbrechen, etwa weil die gewünschte Verkaufssumme nicht erreicht wurde. Das hat nun der BGH entschieden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*


----------



## Willforce (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Ebay ist doch der letzte Drecksverein!
hat jetzt zwar nichts direkt mit diesem fall zu tun, aber ich nutze die Gelegenheit trotzdem meinen Fall zu veröffentlichen.

Mich hat gerade erst einer per Käuferschutz abgezockt.
Habe eine FritzBox mit komplettem Zubehör, voll funktionsfähig in OVP verkauft.
Der Käufer hat nach erhalt direkt einen Fall gemeldet, dass die Ware von der beschreibung erheblich abweichen würde und nicht funktionierte.
Ebay hat den Fall nicht mal geprüft und die Kommunikation mit dem Käufer ausgewertet. Die haben einfach gewürfelt und ihm das geld zurückerstattet.
Jetzt hat er gute Ware zum Nulltarif und ich muss auch noch Gebühren dafür zahlen.
Ebay ist für mich gestorben! 
Ich kann nur jedem Ebayer raten kein PayPal beim verkaufen anzubieten!


----------



## Kusanar (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> *Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



"für zu" 

Sollte das "führen zu" heißen?


----------



## Dolomedes (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Ich habe bei Paypal schon vor Jahren gekündigt, nachdem die ganzen Kontosperraktionen Diverser Aktivisten, die runde durch die Presse gemacht haben.
Ist doch klar was das für ein Verein ist.


----------



## Ryle (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Verdeutlicht nur einmal mehr wie dämlich die deutsche Rechtsprechung doch ist. Innerhalb von wenigen Stunden nach Angeboterstellung kann sich immer eine Situation ändern und in diesem Fall kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Artikel niemals für einen Euro beendet worden wäre und dem Bieter ist somit auch kein Schaden entstanden. Zumal hier auch keine Angabe des Maximalgebotes des Bieters zu finden ist. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach die einzige Summe die man als Schadenersatz hätte geltend machen sollen. Es ist etwas anderes, wenn der Verkäufer nach Angebotsende nicht zum veranschlagten Endgebot verkaufen will, aber dieser Fall hier schafft nur einen völlig bescheuerten Präzedenzfall.

Ich hoffe nur, dass ebay mit einer AGB Änderung darauf reagiert.

Als Verkäufer ist man auf ebay nur noch der Dumme. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Gebühren ist man als Verkäufer nicht geschützt, wird bei paypal meistens abgezockt (manchmal sogar bei Paketsendungen mit Nachweis) und ist auch vor Spaßbietern mit falschen Meldedaten nicht sicher. Da kann man dann wochenlang warten bis man einen Artikel erneut einstellen kann.


----------



## alm0st (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Ich nutze Paypal ausschließlich für Zahlungen meiner Käufe. Auf eBay verkaufe ich schon lange nicht mehr, wenn möglich über Foren oder eBay Kleinanzeigen. Aber das Urteil ist an sich nichts neues und wird schon seit Jahren missbraucht - da gab es sogar eine Reportage von einem der mit Absicht auf solche Auktionsabbrüche mitgeboten hat und dann per befreundedem Anwalt die Geräte oder Schadensersatz erklagt hat.


----------



## keinnick (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



Ryle schrieb:


> Verdeutlicht nur einmal mehr wie dämlich die deutsche Rechtsprechung doch ist. Innerhalb von wenigen Stunden nach Angeboterstellung kann sich immer eine Situation ändern und in diesem Fall kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Artikel niemals für einen Euro beendet worden wäre und dem Bieter ist somit auch kein Schaden entstanden. Zumal hier auch keine Angabe des Maximalgebotes des Bieters zu finden ist. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach die einzige Summe die man als Schadenersatz hätte geltend machen sollen. Es ist etwas anderes, wenn der Verkäufer nach Angebotsende nicht zum veranschlagten Endgebot verkaufen will, aber dieser Fall hier schafft nur einen völlig bescheuerten Präzedenzfall.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass ebay mit einer AGB Änderung darauf reagiert.
> 
> Als Verkäufer ist man auf ebay nur noch der Dumme. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Gebühren ist man als Verkäufer nicht geschützt, wird bei paypal meistens abgezockt (manchmal sogar bei Paketsendungen mit Nachweis) und ist auch vor Spaßbietern mit falschen Meldedaten nicht sicher. Da kann man dann wochenlang warten bis man einen Artikel erneut einstellen kann.



Was hindert denn den Verkäufer daran, den Artikel zu dem von ihm gewünschten Mindestpreis einzustellen? Ich finde das Urteil ok. Ansonsten kann ja jeder die Auktion jederzeit abbrechen, nur weil ihm der Preis nicht passt.  Sollte der Artikel vor Ende der Auktion geklaut, zerstört usw. werden, ist das was anderes und das ist ja bereits durch die AGB von Ebay abgedeckt.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

wenn die verkäufer meinen alles für 1 euro einstellen zu müssen sind sie selber schuld.

ich hab auch schon den fall gehabt das ich was ersteigert habe für ca 10 euro, der verkäufer die auktion dann aber kurze zeit vor ablauf beendete.
da es sich um kleinvieh handelte habe ich nichts unternommen. das war mir der stress nicht wert.

ich denke aber das die verkäufer härter in die pflicht genommen werden müssen!


----------



## Quake2008 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Aber eine Auktion zu beenden, weil man glaubt das niemand bietet ist auch dumm.

Dann hätte man sich vorher informieren können, was genau das Teil gebraucht noch einbringt, wo es für welchen Preis bereits zu haben ist.

Und wenn es etwas ist das seltener vorkommt, und dafür die Käuferschicht zu klein ist, dann verkauft man es nicht in einer Auktion. 

Der Käufer sollte nur den Gebrauchtwert bekommen, da er in der Auktion auch kein neu Gerät erworben hätte.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Gute, nachvollziehbare Entscheidung.

Was macht die Dame, die mit Christina Surer und einer ehemaligen MissTuning Autos bei DSF testen durfte, auf dem Bild?


----------



## Noctua (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Was macht die Dame, die mit Christina Surer und einer ehemaligen MissTuning Autos bei DSF testen durfte, auf dem Bild?


So wie ich das mitbekommen habe eine ganze Zeit lang Werbung für ebay Motors.


----------



## MrBass (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



thunderofhate schrieb:


> Gute, nachvollziehbare Entscheidung.



Seh ich genauso! Hatte auch schon mal sonen Fall....


----------



## yingtao (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



Ryle schrieb:


> Verdeutlicht nur einmal mehr wie dämlich die deutsche Rechtsprechung doch ist. Innerhalb von wenigen Stunden nach Angeboterstellung kann sich immer eine Situation ändern und in diesem Fall kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Artikel niemals für einen Euro beendet worden wäre und dem Bieter ist somit auch kein Schaden entstanden. Zumal hier auch keine Angabe des Maximalgebotes des Bieters zu finden ist. Das wäre meiner Meinung nach die einzige Summe die man als Schadenersatz hätte geltend machen sollen. Es ist etwas anderes, wenn der Verkäufer nach Angebotsende nicht zum veranschlagten Endgebot verkaufen will, aber dieser Fall hier schafft nur einen völlig bescheuerten Präzedenzfall.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, dass ebay mit einer AGB Änderung darauf reagiert.
> 
> Als Verkäufer ist man auf ebay nur noch der Dumme. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Gebühren ist man als Verkäufer nicht geschützt, wird bei paypal meistens abgezockt (manchmal sogar bei Paketsendungen mit Nachweis) und ist auch vor Spaßbietern mit falschen Meldedaten nicht sicher. Da kann man dann wochenlang warten bis man einen Artikel erneut einstellen kann.



Auktionen sind halt besondere Verkäufe wo mit dem ersten Gebot ein Kaufvertrag zustande kommt der dann auch gültig ist. Ob sich eine Situation innerhalb der ersten Sekunden, Minuten oder Stunden ändert muss man vorher überlegen. In dem geschilderten Fall als auch den verlinkten Fall wurde der Kaufvertrag vom Verkäufer nicht eingehalten und muss Schadensersatz leisten wie bei jeder Nichterfüllung eines Vertrages. Die Höhe des Schadens muss in den beiden erwähnten Fällen geschätzt werden, da die Auktion ja vorzeitig abgebrochen wurde und niemand sagen kann ob 1€ wirklich das Maximalgebot gewesen wäre oder doch der Marktpreis erreicht würde. In den meisten Fällen gehen die sehr hohen Gebote erst gegen Schluss der Auktion ein.

Das einzige Schlupfloch was man hat ist wenn die Artikelbeschreibung nicht stimmt und somit der Kaufvertrag automatisch ungültig wird. Man könnte also mutwillig (darf man dann natürlich nicht zugeben) den Artikelzustand verändern wie z.B. Kratzer oder plötzlich fehlende Schrauben und dann ganz legitim die Auktion vorzeitig beenden. Großes Problem bei den verhandelten Fällen ist das die Verkäufer dem Höchstbietenden schriftlich gesagt haben das sie den Artikel mittlerweile für ein höheres Gebot an jemand anderes verkauft haben.


----------



## Anchorage (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Was für Schadensersatz? Schadenersatz fürs Klicken oder wie ? Das mann den finger einmal krumm gemacht hat?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

War das nicht mal der Fall,wo jemand sein Auto bei Ebay zur Auktion freigegeben hat? Und während die Auktion noch lief den Wagen an jemanden(privart) anderen verkauft hat?Und der der geboten hatte hat vor Gericht einen Schadenersatz verlangt und das Gericht gab ihn recht?


----------



## Dolomedes (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Dann ruft man seinen besten Kumpel oder Bekannten an der darauf bietet und am Ende gewinnt. Und danach kann man es stornieren.
> 
> Aber eine Auktion zu beenden, weil man glaubt das niemand bietet ist auch dumm.
> 
> ...



Klar, schreibs doch so direkt mal an eine Tagesszeitung,...


----------



## beercarrier (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

evtl reicht es ja schon dem auktionsgegenstand einen kratzer hinzuzufügen. aber mal im ernst auktionen sind wie lotto. da hätte ich auch gern mein geld zurück wenn ich keinen sechser lande.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Das ist doch lächerlich, das ist vollkommen unverhältnismäßig, hier fehlt scheinbar jedwedes Augenmaß um die Situation zu werten, dieses Urteil ist total realitätsfern, ich als Richter hätte vielmehr die AGB's von Ebay beanstandet.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Was für Schadensersatz? Schadenersatz fürs Klicken oder wie ? Das mann den finger einmal krumm gemacht hat?


Klar ist da ein Schaden entstanden.
      Wenn ich die Ware für 2,50 Euro Mitbiete und habe vielleicht Glück und es Bietet niemand mehr mit, aber die Ware eigentlich 6000 Euro kostet und der Verkäufer einfach so die Auktion vorher beendet muss ich (womöglich) die Ware wo anders für 6000 Euro kaufen. Somit entstand mir ein Schaden von 5997,50 Euro, nämlich die Mehrkosten die ich nun dafür aufwenden muss um die gleiche Ware zu erhalten. Die darf dann der eBay Verkäufer übernehmen, wenn das beenden der Auktion unrechtmäßig war.



Ryle schrieb:


> Innerhalb von wenigen Stunden nach Angeboterstellung kann sich immer eine Situation ändern und in diesem Fall kann wohl davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Artikel niemals für einen Euro beendet worden wäre


  Wie kannst du dir so sicher sein, das es nicht für einen Euro weggegangen wäre? Ist doch das Problem des Verkäufers. Hätte er eben die Ware nicht verkauft nachdem er es in eBay reingesetzt hat oder hätte er sich erstmal anderweitig umgehört, bevor er die eBay Auktion gestartet hat. Selbst Schuld.



> Als Verkäufer ist man auf ebay nur noch der Dumme. Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Gebühren ist man als Verkäufer nicht geschützt, wird bei paypal meistens abgezockt (manchmal sogar bei Paketsendungen mit Nachweis) und ist auch vor Spaßbietern mit falschen Meldedaten nicht sicher.


   Wer so dumm ist und hochpreisige Ware für "ab 1 Euro" reinstellt dem gehört es nicht anders, denn der Verkäufer muss schon beim erstellen der Auktion davon ausgehen das er eben nur den Mindestpreis erhält, da sollte man den Verkäufer fragen ob er irgendwas an der Birne hat. Genauso ist Paypal keine Pflicht. Wenn der Verkäufer das anbietet ist er selbst schuld.


----------



## Palmdale (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Wer Ebay nutzt, sollte sich mit dem BGB und dem besonderen Umstand "Auktion" vertraut machen. Geradezu erschreckend, wie viel Halbwissen sich in anderthalb Seiten Thread tummelt und teilweise zum Betrug angestiftet wird (Kumpel überbietet).

Auktionen sind nun mal Auktionen. Ein eingestelltes Angebot darf während dessen nicht anderweitig verkauft oder angeboten werden. Das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch ist hier sehr klar geregelt - dabei ist es unerheblich, was Ebay selbst in die AGB schreibt, doch auch dort wird bei Auktionsabbruch mit bereits vorhandenem Gebot darauf hingewiesen, dass man Schadensersatzpflichtig werden kann.

@ΔΣΛ 
Das ist gerade zu NICHT lächerlich, sondern gesetzeskonform. Der Schadenersatz entsteht durch die Kaufvertragswidrige Handlung des Verkäufers, den Auktionsgegenstand nicht dem Käufer zu übergeben. Da der Verkäufer die Auktion abbrach, entsteht dem Käufer zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Schaden in Höhe des Wertes des Gegenstands abzüglich des gebotenen Gebots.  Es bestehen Möglichkeiten, Mindestgebote zu hinterlegen; ist zwar kostenpflichtig, aber dann korrekt. Ein so leichtfertiger Abbruch gehört in jedem Fall bestraft und der BGH unterstreicht dies mit dem zweiten Fall und gleicher Rechtssprechung binnen weniger Wochen.

Eine Auktion mit Gebot darf nur unter sehr sehr eng gefassten Bedingungen abgebrochen werden, ansonsten muss man damit rechnen, vom Höchstbietenden auf Schadensersatz verklagt zu werden. Mag jetzt nicht bei jeder  gebrauchten DVD für 5€ der Fall sein, bei hochpreisigen (immer im Vergleich gemeint) jedoch schon. Und mal Hand aufs Herz, wer einfach zu dumm ist, sich mit den Gesetzen und Regelwerken von Auktionen vertraut zu machen, sollte es lassen, an diesen teilzunehmen. Unwissenheit schützt weiterhin nicht vor Strafe!


----------



## Quake2008 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Habe erst letzte Woche jemanden ein Mainboard + Cpu sockel 1366 für 35 Euro verkauft, ist halt Pech, hab 70 Euro drauf gezahlt.


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Seh ich auch so, Pech Gehabt. Steht auber eindeutig in den AGB's, nur wer liest die denn.  Glaub jetzt kennt er sie auswendig!


----------



## SL1987 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Ich habe nie Probleme mit eBay gehabt, bin aber auch nur Käufer. Ich habe schon sehr oft Schnäppchen gehabt, neue Sachen die ich dann für 1/3 von preis oder selbst besser kann kaufen. Ist ja 
auch durch die Eurozone das das möglich ist, man muss keine Zoll mehr zahlen innerhalb Europa. Aber für Ware außerhalb Europa sollte man doch aufpassen den dann lohnt es sich meistens nicht.    
Mit PayPal ist man auch komplett geschützt für Betrüger oder Mangel an die “Objekte” die man gewinnt wenn es halt nicht gemeldet ist in die Beschreibung.


----------



## L0b012 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

Sorry aber wer so doof ist, den Kram anderweitig zu verkaufen und ihn bei ebay nur für 1€ einstellt ist selber schuld...


----------



## hfb (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was hindert denn den Verkäufer daran, den Artikel zu dem von ihm gewünschten Mindestpreis einzustellen?



Die Angebotsgebühren vielleicht? Ebay schon jede Menge Geld in den Rachen werfen zu müssen, noch bevor man weiß, ob das Teil überhaupt verkauft wird?




SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> wenn die verkäufer meinen alles für 1 euro einstellen zu müssen sind sie selber schuld.



Wirklich?
Und wenn die Verkäufer den Käufern Ebays unverschämte Angebotsgebühren für Startpreise > 1 Euro
in Rechnung stellen, würden sich die Herren Käufer auch wieder abgezockt fühlen.

Dabei wird bei Ebay nur einer gearscht, und das ist der anständige Verkäufer.





thunderofhate schrieb:


> Was macht die Dame, die mit Christina Surer und einer ehemaligen MissTuning Autos bei DSF testen durfte, auf dem Bild?



War mal Teil einer Ebay-Werbekampagne.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Genauso ist Paypal keine Pflicht. Wenn der Verkäufer das anbietet ist er selbst schuld.



Erfahrungsgemäß erzielen Auktionen mit Paypal einen höheren Erlös, wohl weil sich die
Käufer sicherer fühlen. 
Als Verkäufer muss man da abwägen: will man das Zeug verramschen, oder aber das
Risiko in Kauf nehmen, vom Käufer abgezockt zu werden.


----------



## Rayken (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

@hfb
wenn einem die Angebotsgebühren zu hoch sind um einen Mindestpreis einzustellen und sich dann wundern das eventuell Sachen für 1€ weg gehen, der sollte mal darüber nachdenken, dass Ebay hier vielleicht die falsche Plattform ist. 

Aber Geiz ist ja Geil gilt für Käufer und Verkäufer gleichermaßen

Ich verkaufe schon seit Jahren nix mehr bei eBay, kaufe da nur hin und wieder mal...

Wennn ich mal was zu verkaufen habe versuche ich mein Glück bei eBay Kleinanzeigen,
ist halt etwas aufwändiger als mit eBay. 

Aber da bin ich sicher das ich da nicht abgezockt werde,
weil ich die Sachen nur per Abholung und Barzahlung verkaufe..

Bei eBay selber tummeln sich doch fast nur noch gewerbliche Händler rum...


----------



## hfb (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



Rayken schrieb:


> @hfb
> wenn einem die Angebotsgebühren zu hoch sind um einen Mindestpreis einzustellen und sich dann wundern das eventuell Sachen für 1€ weg gehen, der sollte mal darüber nachdenken, dass Ebay hier vielleicht die falsche Plattform ist.



Natürlich ist ebay die falsche Plattform, aber nenn mir mal eine Alternative...

Abholung ist hier am Arsch der Welt keine Option, die 3 Leute vor Ort, die als Käufer in Frage 

kämen, haben das Zeug meist selbst schon...

Ich kauf gern über Ebay Kleinanzeigen...da ist das Zeugs oft billiger....


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*

So macht man Geld Heute, nicht arbeiten gehen, einfach die anderen wegen sowas verklagen.


----------



## keinnick (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



hfb schrieb:


> Die Angebotsgebühren vielleicht? Ebay schon jede Menge Geld in den Rachen werfen zu müssen, noch bevor man weiß, ob das Teil überhaupt verkauft wird?



So sind nun mal die Regeln. Wenn einem die Angebotsgebühren nicht passen, muss man Ebay ja nicht nutzen. Aber einen Artikel für einen Euro einzustellen, weil man geizig ist und sich dann im Gegenzug noch zu beschweren, weil der Artikel dann tatsächlich unter Wert verkauft wird, ist schon ziemlich schräg.


----------



## Rayken (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Ebay: Abgebrochene Auktionen für zu Schadensersatz*



hfb schrieb:


> Natürlich ist ebay die falsche Plattform, aber nenn mir mal eine Alternative....



myauktionen.de | Alle Auktionshäuser auf einen Blick!

da findet man genug Alternativen, ansonsten zu einem Festpreis bei Amazon verkaufen...


Nur weil man nur eBay kennt, heißt es nicht es gibt keine anderen Alternativen!

eBay ist halt International aufgestellt, die anderen alternativen sind nur National, 
aber das reicht doch.


----------

